# A 2nd Chance



## MyBoyHarper (Feb 24, 2007)

This will be Chance's blog, updated withpictures and stories of his recovery from neglect. Since yesterday,Chance has become all along the US through the rescue website, masse-mailings to members of the rescue, and on the rescue's MySpaceaccount where many have already sent him well wishes and get well soonbanners.

Here's the story of Chance:

The local pound called the rescue the othermorning and saidthey hada rabbit for us to pick up. We've gotten rabbits fromthem before, so no big deal. I told my friend I was in the area, Iwould grab this one. The pound said it was found by a lady who had seenhim wandering the woods behind her house. She captured him and boughthim to the pound, and then the pound called us.

So, I get there around noon knowing nothing more than it was a lopearred. I pull around the back and they told me he was in cage 9. Iwalk down to cage 9, and find achinchilla colored male minilop. I said, awww, you're cute, and put him in the carrier. When I gotto the truck, I took him out to get a better look at him. And I washorrified.

He is covered in mats and urine scald. It was absolutely horrendous. Helooked sick, so I rushed him to my vet who doesn't charge much when webring in rescues. He did several tests and a fecal. The poor thing iscompletely dehydrated, malnourished, very anemic with a rock bottomiron count. He had poopy butt, but the tests came back negative forcoccidia. After doing tests, the vet said that his stomach andintestines are pure water, no solid feces. He said it's most likely dueto a bad diet, because he also tested negative for parasites.

He had a good bit of blood in his feces, and after more testing, thevet found his intestines were inflammed and purely raw. And he also hadno rabbit food in his stomach. He was most likely being fed somethingother than rabbit food and this highly irritated his intestines. He'sbeen grinding his teeth, and got worse at the vets. The vet didn't wanthim on pain medicines because it may make things worse.

So, he's on regular pellets now and nutrical. He's due back in the veton Wednesday. He's somewhat lethargic and really doesn't feel well atall. The vet, as well as me, were outraged that someone could do thisto a rabbit. They set him 'free' and we're glad. And I'm glad theperson who found him took him to the pound so that we could now havehim to take care of.

We lovingly named him Chance (because I am giving him a big 2nd chanceat a good life). Here's Chance, before me taking out the mats andgiving him a bath. The brown is NOT his actual color, that is urinestains. Pathetic huh?






















I will update later with some more pictures now that Chance's back andbutt have been shaved, he's been bathed, and had his nails clipped.


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Feb 24, 2007)

I woke up this morning to find Chance all relaxed. I bet he's thinking he's got the good life now... he's right!


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Feb 24, 2007)

Someone from across the US sent Chance a good luck banner through the rescue sitethis morning!


----------



## Kawaii608 (Feb 24, 2007)

It's really nice of you to take care of him. Not a lot of people would do that, you must really like animals.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Feb 24, 2007)

What a beautiful boy, with sucha sadstory.I'm so glad you're fostering him now MBH, I'm surehe'll be shinning with health in a few weeks!


----------



## golfdiva (Feb 24, 2007)

do you think he was littertrained? if he was, it seems weird that someonewould go through all the trouble to train him and thennottake care of him. could he have been lost or arunaway?



either way, looks like he's lucky that lady found him just in time! keep up the good work!


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Feb 24, 2007)

I doubt he was litter trained with the amount ofurine he was covered in. He was most likely never taught. Most rabbitspick a corner to use the bathroom in and keep it that way. I stuck apan in the corner, with no beddig anywhere else in the cage. He decidedto do his business where the litter was, instead of where he sleeps.Many rabbits do it that way. I have two others that were not littertrained at all, but began using the pan instantly.

If he was a runaway or an escapee (which I doubt either are the case),whoever hadhim doesn't need him back, nor will they ever gethim back. The condition he was in was sickening and horrifying, and thevet only gave him about a 60% chance of survival. His intestines are soinflammed, we're worried about stasis and infection. Hopefully the medswork and he'll be fine.


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Feb 24, 2007)

... so I am now completely in love. This littleguy is something special. Something VERY special. I just melt when Ilook into his eyes, and I have never felt some of these feelings beforewhen looking at a rabbit. I swear, it's like him coming to me was meantto be.

I just spent an hour outside clipping him some more, as we didn'tfinish yesterday because after 2 hours, I didn't want to stress himout. During the entire hour, he did not kick, bite, or fuss about beingon his back, side, or me pulling his feetout some to clip thematts. He just sat there patiently and when I put him down for asecond, he would clean his little face and ears like; "I can get thispart mom, I'm a big boy!"

Then, I would continue clipping him, and he would just sit there. Twiceduring clipping him this evening, he licked my arm and I just melted. Ieven nicked his little skin, not too bad, and he didn't fuss. He justmoved his leg a little as if to say, "oops, you got me!"

I'm so in love with him, he is truly a miracle, a heart breaker, and aheart bunny. I'll say now, parting with him may never happen. He's oneof those little miracles I feel justcame into my life for areason. I look at him andI see something so special. And whenI pick him up, he doesn't fuss. He just clings onto me and is socontent being in loving arms.

Onto another note, I'll be posting some updated pictures of himtonight. He got some new toys earlier, so I'll take some pics once Igive them to him. The stains on his ears won't come off, neither willthe stickiness. I'm just going to have to wipe them a couple times aday until the stains loosen up. Same with his feet and tail. The mattswent so deep, you only see grey hair whenever you get to the very skinitself. In some places, even the skin was stained brown, but I was ableto wipe some of it away.

Stay tuned for pics!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Feb 24, 2007)

MBH, he sounds like quite the adorable bunny, he is very lucky you came along.

Has he seen Harper today? I'd love to see pictures of the two of them.

I'm curious, I know you said you are in college, are you takinganything animal related? I truly think this is your calling,I hope for all the animals out there you are in the animal field.

Susan and the Gang:bunnydance::apollo::bunny19:bunnyheart


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Feb 24, 2007)

Susan, Harper has seen him, but not up close.Chance is running around on my bed right now, I just took a fewpictures, which I'll post in just one second.

I was a pre-vet major, but I was flunking the sciences and maths.SoI switched to journalism, because it was only one simplebasic math and a bunch of easy courses. That's not working out too welleither, and I am about to put in my notice to the college to withdraw.I'll probably re-enroll again in a few years, maybe at the communitycollege. 

I'd still love to major in something animal related one day.


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Feb 24, 2007)

So Chance has been running around on the bedtonight, and he is in heaven! He even jumped in my lap a few times, andhas absolutely melted whenever he gets his nose rubs and headscratches. Have I mentioned at all that I am in love?

There's no doubt in my mind that he is just so happy now. You can lookat him and see how relaxed and excited he is. It's so amazing...

Without further ado, pictures! (yay!)


----------



## SOOOSKA (Feb 24, 2007)

It was worth the wait. He is adorable. How much does he weigh, he looks big?

Susan and the Gang:apollo::bunny19:bunnyheart:rabbithop


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Feb 24, 2007)

Hey all, Chance here! Mom's been flashing this bright flashy thing in my face for the last hour. Jeez mom, quit already!

Gosh, I am so happy here! My new mommy says that I am such a pretty boyand that she thinks I am handsome! She went out today and bought me abunch of new toys, gosh I can't wait to get them. I still feel kind ofsick, but my mommy is taking really good care of me. She told meearlier I was special and that made me feel so good. 

My tummy still hurts but it's getting a lot better. I love all the haymommy has been giving me too, it's so yummy! Well, I better go! Here'ssome more pictures mommy took of me earlier!

Check out my legs, they're purty huh? They're still a little dirty, but mommy said she's gonna get them clean soon...











I got really curious and wanted to see what mommy was doing on this thing she calls a 'computer'...






Isn't my face adorable?? Mommy says it's so kissable...





















That's all for now, bye guys!!

- Love, Chance


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Feb 24, 2007)

Susan, I'm not sure how much he weights, I haven't gotten him weighed yet. I really need to...

He's big boned, but not 'big' weight wise at all. The vet said he wasmalnoruished, and a lot of what you see is fur. Lots and lots of fur. Ialmost wonder if he isn't a minilop crossed with a fuzzy lop. His chestand stomach is very very thick fur. Of all the minilops I've seen, he'sthe fuzziest. Not much meat on him though, but we're working on that.


----------



## Bangbang (Feb 24, 2007)

*MyBoyHarper wrote: *


>








That is so cute!!!!!!!! Look at his little face awwwwwwww he's so adorable, what a brave little man.
It's amazing how some animals that are in trouble just seemto know you there to help, he must really trust you... what a lucky boyto finally find someone who's ready to help him, care for him and lovehim.
Goodluck Chance, I wish you a speedy recovery!


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Feb 24, 2007)

Thanks Bangbang, that little face can melt anyone!

Since I took pictures of his back and legs when I first got him, I'llpost some updated pictures tomorrow showing his back now shaved and hislegs dematted.

Update on Chance health wise, his dehydration is getting a lot betterand is not nearly asbad. His poops are now nice and formed,not nearly as mushy thanks to the added fiber. His gums arestilla bit white, but getting more color to them compared toyesterday. Chance is due for a checkup on Wednesday pending no furtherproblemsbefore then.


----------



## TumpieRabbit (Feb 25, 2007)

That bunny is waaaayyyyy too adorable.


----------



## naturestee (Feb 25, 2007)

I love this pic! He looks sohappy. He really is beautiful. I'm so glad he'sstarting to feel better.
*
MyBoyHarper wrote: *


>


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Feb 25, 2007)

Angela, every single person I have showed allthose pics to, that particular picture is their absolute favorite! Weeven put that one up on the rescue website. He has such a cute,kissable face.


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Feb 25, 2007)

Chance went out for his romp around the yardearlier, yay! He seemed to enjoy himself, tasting various grasses. Onething I noticed that I didn't like was, he was extremely stiff legged.I noticed this somewhat last night, and worse today. He hops very...stiff legged. No other way to explain it really. Basically, he hopsfunny.

He's going back to the vet in the morning anyways. His gums and tongueis still solid white and the vet was hoping that with his pellets, hay,and nutrical, that the color would improve in a day or so. If anything,it's gotten paler. I've also noticed today that he's a bit morelethargic. He still has his appetite though, so that's a good sign.

He also pee'd red last night (which I posted in the infirmary) however,today his pee appears back to normal. *Whew*. Given the lethargy, whitegums, and stiff legs, we're due back for another vet visit anyways.Poor guy, everyone that has seen him today said they can tell instantlythat he feels really bad.


----------



## kimmeh_121 (Feb 25, 2007)

awwww hes soo adorable!!!

kim(hunny,ivo,benji,dexter,vinny)


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Feb 25, 2007)

He is just adorable! Very handsome indeed!


----------



## golfdiva (Feb 25, 2007)

> doubt he was litter trained with the amount of urine he wascovered in. He was most likely never taught. Most rabbits pick a cornerto use the bathroom in and keep it that way. I stuck a pan in thecorner, with no beddig anywhere else in the cage. He decided to do hisbusiness where the litter was, instead of where he sleeps. Many rabbitsdo it that way.


thanks for the info, i just got hershey a few weeksago, so i am brand new to theWWW (wonderful world of wabbits,lol!).

good luck to you both!


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Feb 25, 2007)

No problem golfdiva, welcome to the WWW!


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Feb 26, 2007)

Chance during his first run out in the yard this morning...

Who me?
















Can you spot the bunny?





Chance sittin' pretty...





Lookin at me from behind the steps





Lookin at me from between the steps





Exploring some cypress wood (notice how much better his back looks)


----------



## Bangbang (Feb 26, 2007)

he looks so much like Bangbang, it just breaks my heart that someone dumped him like that, how could anyone do that :X
Bangbang came to me after someone dumped her she was only 3-4 months old... 
The only real difference between the two is bangbang is a little moreblue in colour... oh and she's probably 3times his width 
he's so beautiful, fingers, legs, toes and arms crossed he'll make a full recovery, he's such a sweet boy


----------



## TumpieRabbit (Feb 26, 2007)

Great pics, he is a cutie! I am glad to see hefinally got a reprieve from all the pain he was in emotionally andphysically. That must be so traumatic for a bunny to be dumped in themiddle of nowhere, no food, no skills/tools for survival. If someone isgoing to be a SOB and get rid of a rabbit wihtout finding it a homethen they could at the very least place it in or in front of ashelter/vet/anything so it has, at the very least, a remote chance ofsurvival. At least that way they wont get eaten alive, which isterrible for a rabbit (or anything) to to be subjected to.


----------



## Starina (Feb 26, 2007)

This guy is cute, and I don't really care forlops... He seems to be pretty grateful for the chance you are givinghim. Poor little guy, it sounds like someone got tired of taking careof him and after some time of neglect, dumped him. How else would heget urine scald if he was outside a cage? I hope his recovery comesquickly. Oh, what did the vet say? Nose rubs to Chance. :bunnieskiss

~Star~


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

Poor little Chance. He is adorable. I hope he feels better soon, bless his little heart.


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Feb 26, 2007)

Chance is doing very badly. Last night, he washuddled in a corner grinding his teeth. He went to the vet first thingthis morning, and they wanted to do a urine test. They kept him allday, but he didn't pee because he had no water, so I brought him home.They gave me a medicine bottle for me to bring Chance and some of hispee back in the morning.

The vet says that he's almost positive it's his kidneys. He saidbecause he's still so anemic, and he's losing blood somewhere. Plushe's in massive pain, but it's not his stomach. He said there's apossibility of kidney stones, but that he really believes he was eitherkicked and has a bruised kidney that is bleeding, or that he's gotkidney damage from something else and may be going into kidney failure.

&lt;Sigh&gt;It's a wait and see, and I hate it. He'sgot some iron supplement tonight to try and make him feel a bit better.Tomorrow he'll have a urine test done, and if that shows nothing, he'llhave xrays and blood work to try and determine exactly what's wrong.

My poor baby...


----------



## TumpieRabbit (Feb 26, 2007)

I will say a prayer for the little guy. Best wishes. ray:


----------



## Starina (Feb 26, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear this MBH.:saddenedJust know that no matter what happens to Chance, youhave given him a truely happy and much deserved second chance.

~Star~


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks Star, I've been thinking that a lotlately. I see how content and happy he is with me, and that makes mefeel much better.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

Come on, Chance. Hang in there, buddy. We're all pulling for you.

ray:


----------



## missyscove (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm sorry, he really is a cutie.Definately remember that whatever happens to him, he's certainly muchhappier now than he would be anywhere else.


----------



## gwhoosh (Feb 27, 2007)

I'll be crossing my fingers that everything willbe ok for Chance and he'll get better soon. He is adorable and lookslike such a sweet bunny! Get better soon!!


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Feb 27, 2007)

Chance went to the vet this morning and the news was a bit better than expected.

He did a urinalysis and half the vile came back with sand!:shock:He said Chance's kidney's are completely swollen withsand, which is why he's been in so much pain. He also said his urine isdiluted because he's drinking more water than he is peeing out, due tohis kidney's being blocked.

He said Chance's protein level was extremely high and that his urinewas very alkaline instead of acidic, and that there was not much acidin his urine to break down the sand. He said the protein is caused bykidney damage and that Chance does have a significant amount of kidneydamage and was on the border of kidney failure had we not gotten him tothe vet in time. He said he also has pin holes in his kidney's and thatthis is causing the high protein levels in his urine.

The good news was, with time and medicine, his kidney's should heal andthat he doesn't believe the damage is irreversable as of yet.. He alsosaid his white blood cell count was good, indiciating little to noinfection. So there's no need for antibiotics. 

He's got Chance on a medication for the sand in his urine and to addsome acidity to help break it down. He's also on a liver extract/ironrich supplement to try and get his iron up to help with the anemia.

Chance is due back to the vet on Saturday for a re-check of his urine and to see how everything else is improving.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Feb 27, 2007)

That is encouraging news! 

I was scared to look here. 

I'm so glad to know his chances for recovery are improving.


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Feb 27, 2007)

Chance is definitely starting to feel betterthis evening. He went out in the yard and did plenty of exploring. Heeven did THREE BINKIES!!

Here's many many many pictures of his adventures today...


----------



## TumpieRabbit (Feb 27, 2007)

I was reluctant to click on this thread but I am glad I did, looks like you got him there just in time, good job.


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Feb 27, 2007)

And more...


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Feb 27, 2007)

And a few more...











(BINKY TIME!)


----------



## TumpieRabbit (Feb 27, 2007)

I love that dotabovehis nose


----------



## Haley (Feb 27, 2007)

Adorable! How is Prince Harper handling this new intruder?


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Feb 27, 2007)

That's King Harper 

He seems fine. Chance stays in the spare bedroom with Thumper (whocouldn't seem to care less, though they are in different cages) soHarper only see's Chance whenever Chance is running around on the bed.Even then, he doesn't seem to mind much.


----------



## gwhoosh (Feb 27, 2007)

Awww look at the fur on his front legs. He looks like he had fun! Glad to see he's not doing much worse.


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Feb 27, 2007)

Chance has gotten tons of get well wishes andnotes from around the world on the rescue site and on the rescue'sMySpace page, along with many that have been e-mailed to us. Here's apretty logo someone sent Chance this morning.


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## missyscove (Feb 27, 2007)

Yay for Chance! :bunnydance:


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Feb 27, 2007)

Chance just pee'd on a towel on my bed. It cameout pure sand once it was drained through the towel. I felt it and itwas all grit. My poor baby...


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Feb 27, 2007)

Better out than in, right? I hope thismeans that he's able to pass it all and I hope it's soon.Bless his heart.


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Feb 28, 2007)

This picture is of Chance and my friend's dog Lily while Chance was hanging out at my friend's house:






Another of Chance and Lily:






These are from Chance last night while playing on the bed:


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## TumpieRabbit (Feb 28, 2007)

Hey SnuggysMom, sorry this is off-topic but I was curious, do you have a bigger picture of Snuggy than the one in your avatar?


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Mar 1, 2007)




----------



## MyBoyHarper (Mar 1, 2007)




----------



## TumpieRabbit (Mar 2, 2007)

So what's new with Chance anything?


----------



## katt (Mar 2, 2007)

it is this look, right here, that makes me love lops. . .

what a cutie!


----------



## Beccalynn (Mar 2, 2007)

*MyBoyHarper wrote: *


>





> This is my favorite!


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Mar 5, 2007)




----------



## TumpieRabbit (Mar 5, 2007)

That's one active bunny, I hope he is feeling much better.


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Mar 5, 2007)




----------



## MyBoyHarper (Mar 5, 2007)




----------



## MyBoyHarper (Mar 5, 2007)




----------



## MyBoyHarper (Mar 5, 2007)




----------



## MyBoyHarper (Mar 6, 2007)




----------



## cmh9023 (Mar 6, 2007)

You always take such great pictures!! What kindof camera do you have and how do you always manage to catch them inmid-binky?!


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Mar 6, 2007)

Thank you for such a nice complement cmh! Thepics I have are very grainy because the program that I use came withthe camera, and when it resizes them, it compresses the file and makesthe picture all grainy and icky looking. The original files areextremely crisp and clear, perfect for printing flawless 8x10's!

The camera I have is a Fuji Film S6000fd. It's a SLR-Like digital with 6MP's and a 10x optical zoom. 

Here's two really good links to reviews and specs on the camera. Thesewere the two sites and reviews I used heavily before deciding on thisparticular camera:

http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/FujifilmS6000fd/

http://www.dcresource.com/reviews/fuji/finepix_s6000fd-review/index.shtml

As far as taking binky shots, 99.9% of the time, I set the setting to"Sports" mode, which will catch fast moving objects with the leastamount of blur. I then set the camera to "continuous shooting". Thisenables you to hold down the 'shoot' button, and it will continuouslytake one shot right after the other. I start shooting as soon as hebegins to binky, and hold the button until he's done. In the end, I'm*sometimes* able to grab a good binky shot out of it, like some of theones posted.

Hope this helps!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 6, 2007)

MBH-I'm really mad at you!!! :laugh:

You are such a great bunny/foster bunny mom anyone could ever ask for, so there!:hug:

Glad to see you post. Your pics are ALWAYS awesome!:brownbunny


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Mar 6, 2007)

Hiiiiiiiii Snuffles!!

You? Mad at me? :scared:Yeah right!:brat:

I think my buns are spoiling me (wait... I mean me spoiling them!). Igutted my room yesterday (and I'm still trying to clean the mess) and Iended up getting rid of my entertainment center, bookcase, night standand a CD shelf and I donated it all to my friend who is getting marriedin three weeks and just bought a house. I crammed everything elsetogether, and my TV is now sitting on a tiny table.

Why, you ask? Because Chance now gets run of the entire house becausehe listens well, Thumper gets run of the entire spare bedroom, andHarper is too mischevious for either. 

SO we are buildingKing Harpera huge NIC cage(FINALLY! We were supposed to do this MONTHS ago...) and have guttedenough of my room to *supposedly* make it 5 grids wide, 2 grids deep(we were going for 3, but I think it may stick out toomuch)and 4 grids high, with 3 shelves. Plus a *small* runattached.

King Harper is too bad to have run of the house. He doesn't listen andruns awaywhen we try to pick him up. What a tard! So he getshis own NIC castle instead.

Luckily we already have all the supplies and stuff from when we builthim an NIC cage right before we moved. I just need another box (or 2)of grids since this one is going to be a bit bigger.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 6, 2007)

Glad it's all working out for _You _and for _Them_! I missed hearing from you and all about the buns!


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Mar 6, 2007)

Missed you too! Chance has been a camera hoglately, I need to take some more pics of Harper and Thumper. I'll behome all day tomorrow (cleaning my room no doubt), so I'll be takingsome pics of those two tomorrow. Harper's gettin' POed at me for nottaking any lately. 

BTW, I need pictures of Miss Angel and Snuffy! *Cough*UpdateBlog*Cough**Ahem*:stikpoke


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Mar 6, 2007)




----------



## cmh9023 (Mar 6, 2007)

Thanks for the info. I'm definitely going totake a look at the reviews. I've been thinking of getting a new cameraand giving the one I have to my Dad. I also think I like your picturesbecause its sunny and I can see green grass  All I see hereis snow and more snow! But also, I think you just have a knack for it.I love reading the stories about all three of your buns!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 6, 2007)

*MyBoyHarper wrote:*


> Missed you too! Chance has been a camera hog lately, I needto take some more pics of Harper and Thumper. I'll be home all daytomorrow (cleaning my room no doubt), so I'll be taking some pics ofthose two tomorrow. Harper's gettin' POed at me for not taking anylately.
> 
> BTW, I need pictures of Miss Angel and Snuffy! *Cough*UpdateBlog*Cough**Ahem*:stikpoke


Good one!:winkLol!

I know, I know. I was telling Michaela that I really want itto warm up so we can go outside! I can't wait. Iwill update very soon. I am celebrating Angel's recovery.

Plus, I need to learn a bit about my camera. It has a sportmode, which would be good for binkies, I suppose, but Angela said itdoesn't work for her. I just need to take some trialshots. I'll get you some though!:hug:


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Mar 7, 2007)

I've been keeping up with Angel's recovery and I am SO glad that she's doing well!

Yes *wags finger* I need some updated pics soon. 

Sports mode rocks on a camera, it is the ONLY way I can catch binkyshots. It boosts the shutter speed for fast moving objects, so itallows me to catch binky shots and running shots with the least(sometimes with none at all) blur.


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Mar 15, 2007)

As most know, Chance gets run of the house mostof the day, and is only picked up when we leave, or are in bed. Well,spoiled doesn't quite describe him, andIwantedy'all to endurethe face I get whenhe's locked up:






Oh my goodness, he's just so neglected. :craziness


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Mar 15, 2007)

:yeahthatAww... Why the longface. "I'm no jailbird." 



I like this picture.






*Groom Me!*


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Mar 21, 2007)

Chance went out in the yard, and immediately discovered a plant. He decided to stop for a nibble...

Going...






Going...






Gone!






"Hey mom, what's happenin'!"






Showin a little tongue...






Showin lots of tongue...





















Sniffin' my arm pit (freak... :craziness) - "Is that 'Secret' you have on?"






"Wheeeeee!"






Chance is ready for take off...


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 21, 2007)

Great pictures MBH, I love the one where he'sadmiring the flower pot. My Buttercup loves Pansy's, Iactually plant some in flower pots for him.

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 22, 2007)

Aww what a cutie. Give him a kiss for me?

Aliciaand The Zoo Crew! (2007)andBreethe The Moo Cow Bunny


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Mar 22, 2007)

Great pics, MBH! Chance is getting more adorable each day.


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Mar 22, 2007)

I have the strangest feeling you like taking pictures.. Call it mind reading if you want

Chance is soooooooooo cute, he is the best looking lop I have everseen!(Shhhh, don't tell Dmitri). His color is really neat.

Say hi to him for me:bunnydance:


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Mar 22, 2007)




----------



## MyBoyHarper (Mar 22, 2007)




----------



## MyBoyHarper (Mar 22, 2007)




----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 22, 2007)

MBH, I told you he wanted those Pansies, he looks so cute eating it.

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Mar 22, 2007)

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> MBH, I told you he wanted those Pansies, he looks so cute eating it.




I posted those just for you! When I saw him doing thatI immediately thought, "OMG, I gotta get that on camera for Susan!"

He kept pulling them through the fence. I am going to plant him a big, low-to-the-ground pot of pansies just for him!


----------



## Haley (Mar 22, 2007)

He is sucha ham! He looks so happy outthere. Im jealous of your green grass and flowers, I cant wait for warmweather here!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 22, 2007)

Yeah, those pics are truely great! Of course the mid binky ones are my favorite!


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Mar 25, 2007)

Chance sniffin the law oranment:





*Sniff* *Sniff* Do I smell my pansies?





"Pansies, WAHOO!"




















*Look closely... notice the poop mid-air? :craziness



*


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 25, 2007)

Great pictures MBH. That Chance is so darn adorable.:heartbeat: Is he a French Lop?

Susan


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 25, 2007)

He is sooooooo happy! How wonderful. Cutie pie.


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Mar 25, 2007)

Susan, I wish he was a french lop! They are super rare here, and pretty much not seen. He's actually a minilop.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 25, 2007)

I saw French Lops yesterday at a Rabbit show, I fell in Love with them, I had never seen one before.

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Mar 25, 2007)

Yeah, they are awesome. I've only seen them in pictures, but the pictures I've seen are stunning!


----------



## Munchkin (Mar 26, 2007)

I've just read this entire thread and am totallysmitten with Chance. I am so glad he found you and looks so happy now -what a difference some TLC can make to a bunny.

Fantastic pictures too. OMG he is just adorable! :inlove:


----------



## Bangbang (Mar 26, 2007)

Love the new photos, he just looks so happy!!!Bangbang would love the go on backyard adventures with Chance, she'spositive they could come up with some naughty plans of how to get overthe fence and eat all your pansys! And well anything else theyshouldn't munch on, after all they are cheeky twin buns!
I can almost imagine some sort of cowboy music playing when he runsalong its like he's a galloping brumby (mustang in the states?), its sofunny!! And he eats dried leave too, Bangas loves her dried leaves!They were meant to be together! Soul-mates, born to romp, munch onleaves and pull silly faces with their tongues hanging out!


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 26, 2007)

Aww look at the poop fly!


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Mar 31, 2007)

I wanted to add the picture of Chance and my foster Trixie. This is their comparison photo.






:inlove:


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Mar 31, 2007)

I wanted to update with some before and afterpictures of Chance so that we can see the difference today from when Igot him! I was sure stunned when I actually went back to the pictureand did a comparison. Amazing...

Here was Chance's back about10 minutesafter hearrived here...(notice how wirey and matted his little tail is...)












And here's his ears, solid brown with pee when I first got him...






HOWEVER, Here'sChance last week. Check out that sexy bunny butt with a tail full of fluffy hair and pretty gray ears!






My boy has come so far and I just wanted to share the before and after... :inlove:


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 1, 2007)

You have done so well by him. Pat yourself on the back.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Apr 1, 2007)

:great:

I'm sure Chance thinks he's in heaven since he came to live with you. 

You've made such a difference in his life. You two have areally special bond. It's obvious in your posts andpictures. You can tell how grateful he is to be in yourcare.


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Apr 6, 2007)

I'm off for most of the day to go babysit theneighbor's kids (9 and 2, such sweeties!) and they want me to bringChance over so they can play with him. He loves thekids anddog, so he's going over there with me to hang with his 'friends'.

I'm bringing the camera, I'll post pics later, so stay tuned!


----------



## binkies (Apr 6, 2007)

Look at that improvement! You are a miracle worker! A true bunny whisperer! I can't wait to see more pictures!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 6, 2007)

You're his savior!

Oooh, can't wait for pics of his adventures today.


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Apr 6, 2007)

Awww no pics, the kids were too hyper for me tostop for one second to grab a pic. He did run around the house, jump onthe sofa, play under the bed, and chase the kids around. So he had apretty good time.


----------



## binkies (Apr 6, 2007)

Hey! Him having a good time is all that matters!


----------



## HoneyPot (Apr 9, 2007)

Hey - how is Chance doing? Haven'theard anything about his health in a while - are you still taking himto the vet to find out what's going on? I thnk I must havemissed some updates, can't remember if there was any resolution aboutanything...

__________
Nadia


----------

